
FactoryGirl has been renamed to FactoryBot - joshfng
https://github.com/thoughtbot/factory_bot
======
smt88
My reaction to this is basically "nothing to see here".

Libraries get renamed all the time. Whether the authors thought it was
problematic or not, they decided to rename it so that there's no question. Who
cares?

------
ainar-g
[https://github.com/thoughtbot/factory_bot/issues/921](https://github.com/thoughtbot/factory_bot/issues/921)
\- Here is the original issue. And yes, it's about sexism, even though the
name was a reference to a factory pattern and a song.

[https://github.com/thoughtbot/factory_bot/issues/921#issueco...](https://github.com/thoughtbot/factory_bot/issues/921#issuecomment-243173849)
\- here is a comment I would like to highlight.

>There is real, honest, awful sexism in tech, but this is not it.

------
albemuth
Laudable action. Among all the noise about "political correctness gone mad"
it's encouraging when small actions like these are taken.

